# Chromes



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally, after two years of having my females, and ten months after having my calling male, my Sisa bassleri have given me eggs this morning.... I found it peculiar when I found I couldn't find my male (who is usually out and about) while doing the frog routine this morning. I knelt down, looked in the cocohut and saw one frog on top of a female frog inside the coco hut. Unsure whether or not this was aggression or breeding behavior I grabbed a flashlight and saw a _huge_ clutch (although I still don't know if what I saw was breeding behavior or the male guarding his clutch, I'm keeping a 1.2 trio...).

Pictures will follow when I'm convinced the eggs are fertilized.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats and please keep me in mind for some surplus.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

That's exciting. Congrats!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> Congrats and please keep me in mind for some surplus.


Assuming all goes well I'm happy to consider whomever... after locals (I know one local who's already contacted me about them.... Personally, I think we're getting a little ahead of ourselves as this is the first clutch from these guys and I have no idea how many will make it... first clutches can be frustrating).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Jake, I hate to see you frustrated. Maybe you should just send em my way!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

IME, once they get going, they can be difficult to stop. Good luck!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

For those of you who aren't math majors that's 25 eggs... two of them don't look good to me, though.

I tried to get a shot of the male guarding, but the coco hut is oddly smaller than the petrie dish so as I was trying to get the petrie dish out I disturbed the frog too much and he jumped away.

I'm a little sad. When I went back into the frog room after pull the eggs I saw the male return to the coco hut, look in the coco hut and look for the eggs. He adjusted so he could see better, puffed up, adjusted again, puffed and finally went in the coco hut anyway....

I guess he'd better get breeding again so he's got something to guard again....


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would leave them in the tank for at least a couple of days, especially the first clutches. Good luck with them, great frogs.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats... one of my most wanted Darts


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> I would leave them in the tank for at least a couple of days, especially the first clutches. Good luck with them, great frogs.


Mark! I wish you'd posted sooner. This clutch has ended up molding over. I'm kinda sad :/

But! I'm seeing courting behavior again. I'm hoping I get another clutch here shortly. I shouldve left them in the tank a lot longer last time. The male was doing a great job guarding....


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

No problems you will likely end up with all you want. I have had some frogs give me good clutches the minute they popped out of the hut but some more problematic frogs seem to do much better with clutches left for 3 - 5 days in the tank, some I swear that would not be fertile have been viable when left in a few days. These same frogs when clutches pulled within 24 hours had no viable eggs.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Jake, I am sure you will have bouncing bassleri soon enough, pretty exciting just to get eggs, congrats! 

I don't know much about Ameerega bassleri, or Ameerega in general, for that mattter. Is it possible to tank raise them if you had enough despostion area/spots in the tank or does the cluch size make it not such a great idea? 

Sally


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Good job and good luck Jake


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

srrrio said:


> Jake, I am sure you will have bouncing bassleri soon enough, pretty exciting just to get eggs, congrats!
> 
> I don't know much about Ameerega bassleri, or Ameerega in general, for that mattter. Is it possible to tank raise them if you had enough despostion area/spots in the tank or does the cluch size make it not such a great idea?
> 
> Sally


I imagine the tank would have to be pretty massive to tank raise that many. But bassleri do transport (there are pictures on the board of bassleri carrying and covered with tadpoles). I don't believe bassleri care for their young after transport.... Still, with enough space and a large enough standing water feature I'm betting you could at least get a few good froglets from tank raising.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I had to refill my false bottom because the pump has been running dry for... a while. So, while I was messing with their tank I decided to do some digging. I hadn't heard from or seen my male for almost two weeks (which is weird because he loves to perch and then call all... day... long! Sneak bastards hid this from me in the bottom of their three inch leaf litter. Thought some of you might get a kick out of this:






As a side note, some of you may notice some long skinny nematode/worms crawling around the eggs.... I've seen these before, but only on eggs that have molded. Anyone know if these pose any potential threat to my good eggs, and if so what I can do about them?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nice, Jake. My yellow bassleri like to do this on occasion, little brats. don't sweat the worms, they only bother bad eggs.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> nice, Jake. My yellow bassleri like to do this on occasion, little brats. don't sweat the worms, they only bother bad eggs.


I think they're at about that point where they're getting ready to hatch shortly.... Here's hoping I get a transport pick 

Ooh... and a guarding pic before they _do_ hatch....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I think they're at about that point where they're getting ready to hatch shortly.... Here's hoping I get a transport pick
> 
> Ooh... and a guarding pic before they _do_ hatch....


looks like it. good luck.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Jake, sorry for my lack of response yesterday.. Things got a little hectic. Congrats on these guys and all the other "happenings" goin on on the frog room! 
Now I just have to figure out where I can squeeze in another large viv..


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I think those eggs are good, lol. Congrats!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Hey Jake, sorry for my lack of response yesterday.. Things got a little hectic. Congrats on these guys and all the other "happenings" goin on on the frog room!
> Now I just have to figure out where I can squeeze in another large viv..


Good thing you'll be adding a second frog room soon... jerk  It'll be fun when I finally have a few of these younglings hopping around... it's bound to happen sooner or later!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Question. For a clutch this large what should I expect in terms of hatch rates? I ask because I've had at least two tadpoles who've been hatched for at least 36 hours, but at this point there are still only four or five that are hatched. Just wondering when I should either pull tads or expect the male to start piggy-backing them. I'd hate for some of the earlier hatchers to suffocate.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Jake, just leave them be and let him move them. Viable tadpoles are good for at least 10+ days under the hut & on dad's back. At this point I have interfered and just caused problems. He will be just fine. Robert


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jake... Ahem... I know you have some transport shots... It's only fair to share.. 

I'll be refreshing my phone periodically and waiting patiently..


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like you got your guys going for you again. Congratulations on your success. Hope the rest hatch out ok and that they continue to produce for you.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Jake... Ahem... I know you have some transport shots... It's only fair to share..
> 
> I'll be refreshing my phone periodically and waiting patiently..


I'm getting some new stuff in next month and then I'm going to post some updated shots around the frog room in a thread in the Vivarium section, so I'm waiting for a bit to post my good carry pics, but consider this one a teaser


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very good shot Jake, definitly jealous


----------

